# Newborns - underdeveloped?



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

So, about a week ago, my MIL had a litter. The mom (Fury) had been brought here to be paired with one of my boys, and gave birth a week ago.
Most of the bubs looked fine and are still doing great, but two of them not so much... When born they were about half the size of the others, and looked more like little fetuses than anything else. One of them was a tad smaller than the other, and very dark, almost black in the belly.
They were culled almost immediately, but not before we got these pictures. My own guess is that they were underdeveloped and the smallest one had internal bleedings. Anyone able to back up that theory, or maybe have another idea? And does anyone know why this happens/what causes it? The rest of the babies (8 more) were fine, and still are.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

I had one like these in a recent litter. It was half the size of the siblings, I also thought it simply looked underdeveloped & culled.

Believe this is what some sites refer to as a "peanut" to differentiate between them & normal runts.


----------

